# hcl and bleach boiling



## 24kgold (Jul 27, 2012)

Could I boil the hcl and bleach basically the same way as using hcl and nitric, will it be as effective and same results as hcl and nitric, what's the difference


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 27, 2012)

Muriatic acid and bleach reactions should be kept below 40-60C as the active ingredient (chlorine gas) is increasing less soluble in hot solutions. Unless your precious metals are in a finely divided form or in the form of foils, AR will be the faster to react.

The heat will accellerate the attack of the chlorine on the metals, but too much will drive off the chlorine.

Have you seen the etchant chart I posted several years back?

Etchant Rate Chart

Steve


----------



## 24kgold (Jul 27, 2012)

ok, thanks for the quick reply and info, you saved me from learning the hard way.


----------



## jamaicanyute (Jul 29, 2012)

what kind of PGM bearing material are you trying to process? Maybe we could figure what process to use,


----------

